# 24 years ago...



## ROS (Oct 25, 2007)

Operation Urgent Fury - Liberation of Grenada

Prime Minister Maurice Bishop was illegally deposed and executed 24 years ago today, prompting our involvement in Grenada.

To those who sacrificed all, rest in peace.


Casualities

US Navy SEALS

MM1 John Butcher SEAL Team SIX 
QM1 Kevin Lundbergh SEAL Team SIX 
HT1 Stephen Morris SEAL Team SIX 
ENCS Robert Schamberger SEAL Team SIX 

US Army Rangers

Sp5 (Sgt) Randy Cline 1st Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
PFC Marlin Maynard 1st Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
Sgt. Mark Rademacher 1st Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
PFC Russell Robinson 1st Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
SP4 Mark Yamane 1st Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
Sp4 Philip S. Grenier 2nd Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
Sgt. Kevin J. Lannon 2nd Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry
Sgt. Stephen E. Slater 2nd Ranger Bn, 75th Infantry

(The 75th Ranger Regiment had not been formed at the time of Operation Urgent Fury. Both existing Ranger battalions, 1st Battalion (Ranger), 75th Infantry and 2nd Battalion (Ranger), 75th Infantry, took part in the operation. A year later both units were incorporated into the newly formed 75th Ranger Regiment.)

160th SOAR

Captain P. J. Lucas 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne)

82nd Airborne Division

Sgt. Gary L. Epps 325 AIR, 82nd Airborne Division 
Sgt. Sean P. Luketina 82 Signal Bn, 82nd Airborne Division 
Capt. Michael F. Ritz  325 AIR, 82nd Airborne Division 


US Marine Corps

Capt. (Maj) John P. Giguere HMM 261, 22nd Marine Amphibious Unit (MAU) 
1st Lt. Jeffrey R. Scharver HMM 261, 22nd Marine Amphibious Unit (MAU) 
Capt. Jeb (Jed) F. Seagle HMM 26,1 22nd Marine Amphibious Unit (MAU) 


Rest in Peace Warriors


----------



## tova (Oct 25, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 25, 2007)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## car (Oct 25, 2007)

Many hard learned lessons in that short conflict.

I was a brand new, baby paratrooper when we boarded the planes and headed there.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

R.I.P Rangers!

I remember the day well, I was in Jump Week, 44th Co Rocks!


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2007)

Rest In Peace..


----------



## car (Oct 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> R.I.P Rangers!
> 
> I remember the day well, I was in Jump Week, 44th Co Rocks!



I graduated from 43rd on 30 september.


----------



## bk1133 (Oct 25, 2007)

I just came back from a reunion of HMM 261, the air element of 22 MAU.  We were the unit the three Cobra pilots that died came from.  I was a Huey/Cobra guy back then.  Capt. Howard, the pilot who lived, is in Grenada  as I write this, on vacation. 

It was good seeing everyone and catch up.  The turnout was not as big as I hoped.   But I got to see most of the people I wanted to.  

RIP to the fallen


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 25, 2007)

RIP...never forget.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 25, 2007)

I was a new Lt, attached to the Division on 01 Oct.
The guy I replaced (who begged to be moved) was pissed. LOL.


----------

